# Laptop not connecting to wireless network



## dinsy1980 (Mar 11, 2011)

I have a wireless network at home but my laptop does not connect to it. The network works as my iPhone connects to it az well as my PS3. The laptop finds the network and has full bars for connectivity but it is only on a local network. I don't have a P.C in the home, the only time I can go online is when the laptop is plugged in. My laptop operates with vista.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

can we see the following information 
ipconfig /all and xirrus details

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* {ipconfig /all} *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post results here

We would like to see the results from ipconfig /all post back the results in a reply here

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* then press *Enter* to open a command prompt box (A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):

In the command prompt window that opens, type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

* ipconfig /all > network.txt & network.txt *

It will export the results to notepad and then automatically open notepad.

Now all you need to do is copy and paste those results to a reply here
to do that:
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Select all* 
all the text will be highlighted
Next
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Copy*
Now go back to the forum - reply and then right click in the reply box and *paste* 
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* {run Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector} Download and install*
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to copy the program across to the faulty PC

http://www.xirrus.com/library/wifitools.php
Direct link to the program is here http://www.xirrus.com/library/wifi_download_redirect.php
Then run and install the program 
if you get an error - You need NET Framework installed for the WiFi Inspector to function.

Run the program

post a screen shot of the program running - if there are a lot of networks showing can you click on "networks" top lefthand area - so we can see all the network information, and also post which network "Adapter Name" (1st column) is yours on the list

To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the Alt key and press the PrtScn key. Open the Windows PAINT application and Paste the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. 
To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the Manage Attachments button to upload it here.
Full details are here http://library.techguy.org/wiki/TSG_Posting_a_Screenshot

Note:
For a reliable (or robust as the Xirrus user guide says) wireless connection you need a signal of about -70 dBm or better.
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## dinsy1980 (Mar 11, 2011)

I can connect to the Internet, just not wirelessly


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

so can we see the ipconfig /all when NOT connected by cable and see the results - save the notepad file and then post back here when connected by cable 

also the xirrus screen shot


----------



## dinsy1980 (Mar 11, 2011)

Windows IP Configuration
Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Esprimo_User-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : Home
Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : Home
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR5007EG Wireless Network Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-16-44-A3-A9-58
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::979:97d6:fe44:6248%9(Preferred) 
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.5(Preferred) 
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 11 March 2011 21:12:51
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 12 March 2011 21:12:51
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 234886724
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled
Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : Home
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : SiS191 Ethernet Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1E-33-05-A2-CA
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 9:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{A2B7F4B7-B31D-42AD-A668-A1BB968ACF3D}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 10:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : 6TO4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 11:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 14:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : 6TO4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 15:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : 6TO4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 18:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : 6TO4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

I'm having problems downloading xirrus


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

you have a Atheros AR5007EG adapter and if running vista and using WPA(2) wireless encryption, we are seeing lots of issues with that adapter

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*Atheros AR5007EG & AR5007*
We have recently been seeing a whole lot of problems with that adapter over the last couple months, especially with WPA(2) encryption and windows Vista.

The adapter gets an IP configuration, and shows as connected, but communication is non-existent or sporadic.
*
Log into the Router and disable the wireless security and see if you are now able to connect to the internet and surf OK. - Post back here if that does work or not.
*
In Device Manager right click on the wireless adapter and "update driver." That apparently has worked for some posters. If not, download and install the latest wireless driver from your laptop manufacturer's web site support section.

You can post the Make and *EXACT* model of PC here, along with the windows version you have and we can find the driver and post a link here.

On one occasion re-setting the router back to factory default and re-configuring the router settings has resolved the issue

Assuming that also does not work all I can suggest is to use wireless security of WEP or to get an external USB wireless card. 
You might also bug your laptop's tech support about the problem--maybe people can put pressure on Atheros to find a fix.
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## dinsy1980 (Mar 11, 2011)

Hi,

No joy im afraid.

Could you send me a link to the driver that I need please?

ESPRIMO Mobile V5535
Serial number: YKDA444876 
Operating System: Microsoft Windows Vista Home


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> No joy im afraid.


No joy with what ?
do you mean you have tried to Log into the Router and disable the wireless security and you are still unable to connect to the internet and surf OK

if you put that serial number into this website
http://uk.ts.fujitsu.com/support/

it will open to all the details for your laptop 
then click on "drivers and downloads"
click on vista
click on wlan
you then have a choice of 
WLAN miniCard D2301
WN2302A mPCI WLAN IEEE802.11 b/g

have a look in device manager to see which device you have 
* {Device Manager} *
Post back the results in device manager
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to copy the program across to the faulty PC
Start > control Panel {Vista set to classic view}> system > {Vista, device manager on left hand side} {XP hardware Tab, device manager button} > 
*network adaptors, click on the + * >

lets also see a xirrus screen shot

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* {run Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector} Download and install*
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to copy the program across to the faulty PC

http://www.xirrus.com/library/wifitools.php
Direct link to the program is here http://www.xirrus.com/library/wifi_download_redirect.php
Then run and install the program 
if you get an error - You need NET Framework installed for the WiFi Inspector to function.

Run the program

post a screen shot of the program running - if there are a lot of networks showing can you click on "networks" top lefthand area - so we can see all the network information, and also post which network "Adapter Name" (1st column) is yours on the list

To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the Alt key and press the PrtScn key. Open the Windows PAINT application and Paste the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. 
To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the Manage Attachments button to upload it here.
Full details are here http://library.techguy.org/wiki/TSG_Posting_a_Screenshot

Note:
For a reliable (or robust as the Xirrus user guide says) wireless connection you need a signal of about -70 dBm or better.
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## vales1 (Jan 8, 2011)

I dinsy1980, I have the same problem sometimes. Have you tried right clicking on the wireless network icon and click on repair? I'm on Win7 now and unfortunately it doesn't come with that feature anymore. But I was able to download a "renew and release" .bat file and it works like a charm everytime I couldn't connect to the net.


----------



## dinsy1980 (Mar 11, 2011)

Got it sorted now.
I called the broadband provider and it was something to do with the security keys. Had to change it from the WPA2 (personal) to WEP. Seems to be working fine now.
Thanks for all your help.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

:up: thanks for letting us know - as suggested in post #6


> Assuming that also does not work *all I can suggest is to use wireless security of WEP *or to get an external USB wireless card.


*You can mark your own threads solved using the







button at the top of the page of the thread in the upper left corner.*


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*Driver Update*
A couple of posters here with the issue , found that the driver from this site http://www.atheros.cz/ resolved the issue
Threads are here 
http://forums.techguy.org/networking/983081-solved-public-network-access-local.html
http://forums.techguy.org/networking/984731-solved-unidentified-network.html

I do *NOT* know anything about the site mentioned http://www.atheros.cz/

However, if you do decide to try the driver, please let us know the outcome

Direct link to the drivers are below

*AR5007*
Vista 32 Bit
http://www.atheros.cz/atheros-wireless-download.php?chipset=21&system=3

*AR5007EG*
Vista 32 Bit
http://www.atheros.cz/atheros-wireless-download.php?chipset=22&system=3
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------

